# Replacement for Frozen Potatoes?



## lfaraone (Feb 2, 2006)

I have several casserole recipes that require frozen hash browns (either shredded or cubed), but I am currently living overseas and they are either not available, or very expensive and have freezer burn.

How can I prepare my own potatoes so that they are the equivalent of the frozen product?  I can shred potatoes, but how do I cook them, and for how long?  Same for the cubed kind.

Thanks so much!  Laurie


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 2, 2006)

Depending on the casserole you shouldn't have to prep them.  Just shred and add or cube small and add.  Most casseroles take 25 minutes or longer to cook, I find when I use the raw method they cook up just fine.  You may have to add 1/4 cup more liquid to the casserole per cup of potatoes, but not always.  So I check it about half way thru baking and see if it requires more.


----------



## amber (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I would at least try to squeeze some of the moisture/starch out of them before baking.  Just use a clean kitchen towel, or cheese cloth if you have it.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

Once in a pinch (realizing too late that someone else in the house had eaten all the hash browns   ) I cut up frozen french fries, pan fried them (in a non-stick pan) and added them to the dish. It worked great


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I think I would at least try to squeeze some of the moisture/starch out of them before baking. Just use a clean kitchen towel, or cheese cloth if you have it.


 

YEs, this is important because frozen hash browns are very dry.  A lot of recipes call for them specifically over shredded fresh potatoes for that reason.


----------

